# Restroyed LWB



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222532909460


----------



## Greg M (Jun 2, 2017)

Too cheap to rechrome the bars and stem while they were at it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

I prefer my Colsons extra crispy


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2017)

That erection taillight and mud flap mounted to the outside of the fender has me all excited giving me a twitchy finger.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice play on words in that title big guy, just overdone and gaudy IMO. Crusty wins out with me!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer my Colsons extra crispy



Is that yours?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that yours?



Si señor.


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2017)

I think that he held back a little w/ the red paint. Should've taken it to the next level, you can't fly on one wing.


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2017)

I like the painted seat post, pedals & crank, hell everything painted, he does say painted and not restored. free shipping!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Jun 19, 2017)

It sold


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer my Colsons extra crispy




Yes, but the extra crispy look good.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> It sold



:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> It sold




Well blow me down! Takes all kinds. Buyer must have been a professional fine wine taster, loves me some red Boones Farm and Colsons?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Well blow me down! Takes all kinds. Buyer must have been a professional fine wine taster, loves me some red Boones Farm and Colsons?



Indeed!
There's more than CABErs buying bikes....


----------

